# Cichlids unknown



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

I bought these two cichlids for my son yeaterday but i do not know the type of cichlid it is


















the one in the photo is very light in colour. how would I know if I have a male and female?









this one is very bright yellow. am I right is saying this might be the male!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Kenyi?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Albino peacocks.


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

under what species does the albino peacock go under


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

It could possibly be a Rubescens, but it could just as easily be a man-made hybrid.

How big are they? They appear to be juveniles, and too small to sex at this point. Many juveniles are often fed hormones before being sold in stores, which can create false colorations that make them even harder to sex.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

johangreyling15 said:


> under what species does the albino peacock go under


"Peacock" cichlids are typically from the genus Aulonocara. However, when you purchase unidentified cichlids from an "assorted African cichlids" tank at the store, assigning an exact species name to the fish is usually very difficult, especially as juveniles when they aren't showing their adult coloration. Albino cichlids are often produced by hybridizing species for the sole purpose of introducing a know albino gene, making it even more difficult to accurately ID a fish that is not identified by the breeder/source.

As noted before, yours may be mostly Aulonocara Rubescens (commonly available in an albino version), but there is a really good chance that they are man-made hybrids rather than any pure species that would occur in nature.


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

On the tank i bought there was something of nysaras red eye. If that makea any sense.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

"Aulonocara nyasse" is an old trade name, loosely translates as "Malawi peacock" (Nyasse is the local name for lake Malawi, I believe). So, that would mean red-eye peacock, which isn't an exact species, but just a common trade name.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually, it was known in the hobby as Lake Nyassa until somewhere in the 70s, at which time the name Lake Malawi became more popular. In fact, it is still known as Nyasa in Tanzania, and Niassa in Mozambique. The use of the specific name _nyassae_ occurs in a couple of fish families.

One story is that when white men first saw the lake, they asked a local what the name of the lake was. Since his English wasn't so good, he thought they were asking what this body of water was, and said "Niassa", which was the local word for "lake", so the explorers called it Lake Nyassa. In the 70s the hobby people decided to adopt the country of Malawi's name for it - Lake Malawi - as calling it "Lake Lake" seemed rather silly!


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Can someone tell me what cichlid this is?

__
https://flic.kr/p/qsVEcq


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

I also need to know what cichlid this is please?

__
https://flic.kr/p/qt3TgZ


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think this is the lombardi!! Can someone tell me if i an right.

__
https://flic.kr/p/qt5kJV


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think this a peacock. Can someone tell me if i right.

__
https://flic.kr/p/qKuTUv


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think this is a livingstone cichlid. If i am wrong can someone tell me the right name please.

__
https://flic.kr/p/qsWs8q


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

johangreyling15 said:


> I think this a peacock. Can someone tell me if i right.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qKuTUv


This is a man made hybrid, that they sell as "OB (orange blotched gene) Peacock". It is not pure Aulonocara, it is a mix of different fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

johangreyling15 said:


> I think this is the lombardi!! Can someone tell me if i an right.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qt5kJV


No. Some Elongatus type.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

johangreyling15 said:


> I also need to know what cichlid this is please?
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qt3TgZ


Hard to tell, might need more pics. Johanni? Msobo?

The rest of the fish you ask for have no picture to see.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

1. Link broken
2. Link broken
3. Red zebra
4. Not Metrialclima lombardoi, but I'm not sure what it is
5. Looks like an OB Peacck
6. Link broken, looks more like a Venustus


----------

